# Observatório meteorológico do Gêres



## meteoamador (5 Dez 2014 às 23:17)

Andava a navegar pela net quando tropecei nesta pagina http://terrasbouro.blogspot.pt/2010/12/geres-antigo.html achei interessante colocar aqui, até porque acho que o Gêres merecia uma EMA que traria interessantes registos.


----------

